# What is your favorite candy bar?



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

So, I decided to make a thread about candy bars. I'm curious to know what candy bar most people prefer. :idea My favorite is the Kit Kat bar and the Mr. Goodbar as my second favorite and then Reese's cups.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Caramello, Reese's Cups and then Heath.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Almond Joy


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Clif Kid Z Bars. I try to avoid it as I'm addicted to the chocolate brownie flavor.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Twix, with Reese's cups running a close second.


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

Take 5  Sooo good


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

But I chose Reese's peanut butter cups.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

peanut butter twix


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't eat any of them, but of those, probably Reese's.

I do eat these:









And this is my favorite chocolate bar:


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

carambola said:


> I don't eat any of them, but of those, probably Reese's.


Yea, I was going to put more options but decided to go with the main ones. =/


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Twix.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Reese's Cup!! I especially love the little cups they usually sell around holidays, those are fun to eat. PB and chocolate is the best flavor combination and I am crazy about it! My UK friend sends me British candy during Christmas and new favs are Wispa and Flake I think it's called. Love Twix PB too!! I also am crazy about Lindor Lindt brand chocolate. Sooo amazing, especially their truffles. *drools*


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Snikers, get some nutz lol 

Really, it's the only one I know on the list because we don't have any of them here xD


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> Snikers, get some nutz lol
> 
> Really, it's the only one I know on the list because we don't have any of them here xD


^ this snickers are the best!! there even better deep fried though Mmmmmm


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Snickers, always snickers


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Nothing beats Mr.Goodbar


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

No Cadbury's on here (or Galaxy). Poll is invalid.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> Snikers, get some nutz lol
> 
> Really, it's the only one I know on the list because we don't have any of them here xD


We have Twix, Kitkat and Milky Ways too, and you can buy most of the others at some shops.

Mine is Toffee Crisp, easily. For the unfortunate Americans who don't have it, it's a chocolate bar with rice krispies and toffee inside. ^_^










*worships*


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I love me some Reese's.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> Reese's Cup!! I especially love the little cups they usually sell around holidays, those are fun to eat. PB and chocolate is the best flavor combination and I am crazy about it! My UK friend sends me British candy during Christmas and new favs are Wispa and Flake I think it's called. Love Twix PB too!! I also am crazy about Lindor Lindt brand chocolate. Sooo amazing, especially their truffles. *drools*


I agree. I love peanut butter mixed with chocolate. Mmmmm. So delish.  That's a good friend you got there.  I tried the Twix with the peanut butter in it. I only had it once, though.



typemismatch said:


> No Cadbury's on here (or Galaxy). Poll is invalid.


:twak



feels said:


>


lmao xD


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I voted Butterfinger because I eat that one the most often. But really, there isn't a candy bar I won't eat. * I like them all!!!* I love Caramellow bars but the store I shop at stopped carrying them


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Boost. Yummy.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Not a candy bar, but I love these.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

if you want to win my heart. buy me a snickers! :high5


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

theseventhkey said:


> Nothing beats Mr.Goodbar


Yay, someone who likes Mr. Goodbars. \(^_^)/


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

blue the puppy said:


>


What's in that? :um I don't think I'd want to eat that.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

other, because i dont like chocolate


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

FlowerChild13 said:


> Take 5  Sooo good


You took the words right outta my mouth


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Pearson's nut roll, it's like a Payday except tastes better, imo. Oh and fancy chocolate like Ghirardelli.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

women why you answering? you only eat yogurt, salads, and water.


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

It alternates between Cadbury with almonds, Reese's pieces, and peanut butter Twix.


----------



## fishpie (Sep 28, 2012)

my recent obsession.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Butterfinger all day (with some dental picks, of course.) Zero bar isn't getting enough love!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Don't eat chocolate bars much, but a simple Dairy Milk bar is always good enough for me.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

All you people eat girly chocolate. I only eat manly stuff.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Mars bar.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## spring rain (Oct 4, 2012)

Sadly, candy bars are no longer part of my diet. But, hmm, when I used to eat them... ooh, now several are coming to my mind. 
It all would depend on what I was in the mood for.
Hershey Bars, Kit Kats, Snickers, and about 7 or 8 years ago, there was one called Hershey's Smores that I was insane over! Eating my smores bar was actually the highlight of my days for a good while!! Once I went to Big Lots and bought the whole box - you know, where candy bars are in the check out line at stores. Instead of a few bars, I just decided to by the whole box display of them.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Snickers 'cause Reese's are like one bite and they're gone. It has been a long time since I've had a candy bar, so I would probably enjoy just about any of them. Hooray for Halloween being here soon.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

spring rain said:


> Sadly, candy bars are no longer part of my diet. But, hmm, when I used to eat them... ooh, now several are coming to my mind.
> It all would depend on what I was in the mood for.
> Hershey Bars, Kit Kats, Snickers, and about 7 or 8 years ago, there was one called Hershey's Smores that I was insane over! Eating my smores bar was actually the highlight of my days for a good while!! Once I went to Big Lots and bought the whole box - you know, where candy bars are in the check out line at stores. Instead of a few bars, I just decided to by the whole box display of them.


I forgot about the Hershey's Smores.  I used to eat those when I was in 6th grade. They were soooooo good. I haven't had them in a long time. I wish they still made them. I don't know if they do or not.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Snickers satisfies


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

Hershey


----------



## imaginaryjanuary (Jun 27, 2012)

fishpie said:


> my recent obsession.


where you live? that bar looks good(if it has no Chocolate in it) *edit* never mind just looked it is dipped in chocolate I thought it was like a payday bar but with the added yummnies of raisins darn I was so wrong.

I like salted nut rolls my favorite is Pearson's fun/snack size


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

i try to avoid eating junk food, but when i do, its usually reeses


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Not that I eat them very often but Reese Cups all the way. Not really a bar though.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Butterfinger


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Mars Bar. The last time I was really craving one, there was a gross Bounty bar in front of the Mars Bars in the vending machine. That day was the day I knew someone was truly ****ing with me.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Snickers is pretty good. As is MilkyWay. But my favorite is 3 Musketeers.


----------



## ihatemoving (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh my god so hungry now! Reese > Twix > Snickers


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Plain old milk chocolate is where it's at 










Twix is a close runner-up.


----------



## jessgirl (Oct 15, 2012)

Out of those choices, probably Twix.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Nobody better lay a finger on my Butterfinger!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

The fact that Coffee Crisp is not on this list offends me.

Mr. Big is a close second. He's so...big!

I don't like any candy bars on the poll list, come to think of it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My cups.


----------



## complexkitten (Oct 16, 2012)

wtf no one likes almond joy? lol


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

I like Snickers.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

My favourite are Wunderbar, Crunchie, and Butterfinger


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

It changes from time to time, my favourite chocolate brand is cadbury's, but it tastes different in each country i've been to, but i prefer the Irish cadburys, it has a more creamier taste. 

Right now i'm digging cadbury's crunchie, last month it was cadbury's turkish, then i liked mint Aero, and kinder bueno at the start of the year. I usually over kill on the chocolate bar, and then decide to eat another type. 

But i absolutely hate snickers, i like peanuts, but not in a chocolate bar.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

My favorite would have to be those dark chocolate truffle bars from Trader Joe's. Dove dark chocolate is also pretty great.

I really only like straight dark chocolate (no nougat or caramel or stuff)


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

I'm the only one who's in love with crunch bars?


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

And also...










These bad boys are ****in YUMMY....


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't eat candies.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Marakunda said:


> These bad boys are ****in YUMMY....


^^^ Just had one of these for the first time...SO GOOD

Twix are my absolute favorite :boogie


----------

